# Status 1, Anyone have one?



## afp3 (Jun 11, 2010)

I currently ride a 2011 Enduro comp. I'm seriously thinking of looking at something a little more sturdy / Burly. I have been looking at the SX trail and now looking at the status 1.
They seem to be about the same weight, same suspension. I haven't really been able to find much about the status 1 as far as reviews go so if someone has one that can tell me how it rides, handles, does it pedal at all or is it strictly DH I would appreciate it. I like the price point of the bike that is why I am leaning a little more towards that than the SX.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

I have one. It's awesome. I only use it for pure gravity rides, so I can't really say how it pedals. I don't think you should plan on pedaling up much with it. 

I've also replaced the stock suspension with 888 and Fox rear.


----------



## afp3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, I still would like something that I can pedal up. Im not looking for something that I can blast up the hills with, that really doesn't matter to me. I had no idea once I got the enduro I would be pushing even more than I used to. Now that I have it I want to go bigger and push harder so that is why I am leaning more towards a free ride bike. I saw the status and thought it would be something to consider but if it leans more to the DH side then I will keep looking.
thanks !


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

You'll have to look elsewhere - the Status is DH only. 

Have you looked at the Nomad?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

recitio said:


> I have one. It's awesome. I only use it for pure gravity rides, so I can't really say how it pedals. I don't think you should plan on pedaling up much with it.
> 
> I've also replaced the stock suspension with 888 and Fox rear.


Why pay for something you'll have to upgrade and doesn't have a thru axle. If you ask most on the forum the one bike philosophy doesn't work unless your riding a Canfield ONE. For the same money as a Status you could own a one/two season DH rig of your dreams like this.
2011 giant glory 00 medium - Pinkbike.com


----------



## afp3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.
Think I will just see how this pans out, not intersted in a Nomad, I would rather keep my enduro.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Drth Vadr said:


> Why pay for something you'll have to upgrade and doesn't have a thru axle. If you ask most on the forum the one bike philosophy doesn't work unless your riding a Canfield ONE. For the same money as a Status you could own a one/two season DH rig of your dreams like this.
> 2011 giant glory 00 medium - Pinkbike.com


A Glory is the rig of your dreams? 

I've already got a high end M6 build, but it's always good to have a spare.

The Status has great, modern geometry and good suspension design. It has adequate parts. Swapping in an 888 Evo is pretty cheap. You can use an RCV or whatever the cheaper 888 is get a quite great bike for ~$3,000 new. Swap in a CCDB or similar rear shock and you're pretty much set... A complete high end bike for the cost of just a frame.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

looks decent for the money but a 10x135 rear end? my next trail bike wont even be that. if you are going after price find a used or late model bike.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm honestly curious... my understanding is that people are pretty ambivalent about 135 vs 150...?

Am not familiar with anyone who's had problems with their 135mm hubset...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

its not bad its just old tech


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

recitio said:


> I'm honestly curious... my understanding is that people are pretty ambivalent about 135 vs 150...?
> 
> Am not familiar with anyone who's had problems with their 135mm hubset...


It's a bolt-on 135 which helps a little and so far any reviews I've read of the frame say that any flex due to the narrow spacing doesn't seem to be noticeable:

"On the trail, rear end stiffness doesn't seem to be an issue so this may be a moot point."
First Rides: Specialized Status 2 | NSMB.e.MAGAZINE - Freeride, Extreme and North Shore style Mountain Biking

The frame is still new so maybe something negative will come out at some point but until then I'll be watching because the price point is tempting and I have a good relation with a local Specialized dealer.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

recitio said:


> A Glory is the rig of your dreams?
> 
> I've already got a high end M6 build, but it's always good to have a spare.
> 
> The Status has great, modern geometry and good suspension design. It has adequate parts. Swapping in an 888 Evo is pretty cheap. You can use an RCV or whatever the cheaper 888 is get a quite great bike for ~$3,000 new. Swap in a CCDB or similar rear shock and you're pretty much set... A complete high end bike for the cost of just a frame.


I'm not downing your rig, by no means. I just posed the question of why, and why you shouldn't. You can keep the adequate parts, I'll take the Saint build w/fox 40 and buy a angle set.


b-kul said:


> looks decent for the money but a 10x135 rear end? my next trail bike wont even be that. if you are going after price find a used or late model bike.


b-kul is right on.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

You always get more for your money buying used. But buying new still has its' attraction.

This doesn't only apply to bikes...


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

afp3 said:


> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.
> Think I will just see how this pans out, not intersted in a Nomad, I would rather keep my enduro.


:thumbsup:


----------



## nightnerd (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm interested in the status frame set as well. The selling point for me is that I could just swap all of my current parts(crankset, wheelset, fork, brakes...) and end up with a full on dh bike for less than 2000$. The 135X10 rear end is what's making me hesitating. I just wish they had at least a 135 X 12 option. All of that said, I don't know if that is even an issue for the 140 lbs guy that I am...


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

nightnerd said:


> I'm interested in the status frame set as well. The selling point for me is that I could just swap all of my current parts(crankset, wheelset, fork, brakes...) and end up with a full on dh bike for less than 2000$. The 135X10 rear end is what's making me hesitating. I just wish they had at least a 135 X 12 option. All of that said, I don't know if that is even an issue for the 140 lbs guy that I am...


It's not that its a 135x10 rear, it's that it's a QR drop out, not thru axle. That's probably going to change in the near future and then it will be a attractive frame purchase. 140lb....no worries, get a DT Swiss 10mm ratchet QR.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Frameset alone is too expensive... Only a good deal as complete bike imo. Great frames can be had cheap.

Or if you can sell components off the bike.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Wasn't the demo a 135mm till 2010 and people seemed to ride it and buy it. 


I tapped that


----------



## afp3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bottom line. I know the status is a 135 but it should be a little more stout than the Enduro Comp? I know the components on the status 1 are not the greatest but it seems like a good buy that could be upgraded as the months go on?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Just because something has a certain width axle does not mean that it is more or less stiff by automatic default. The e-speculation is getting pretty deep in here; how many of you worried about stiffness have ever seen the bike let alone ride one? How many of you have ever compared the stiffness between any two bikes at all?

The design width of the rear axle is hardly the only aspect of how stiff the rear end of a bicycle is. Remember that the stays and linkage design and placement are huge aspects of frame stiffness, those are resisting twisting forces where the axle width means you can build stiffer wheels. Up until a few years ago every DH bike was 135 in the rear, you can't judge frame stiffness by the width of an axle (maybe you could by the BB).

I think it's fair to say we would all have preferred to see a more modern thru-axle system but speculating that it is or is not stiff enough without having rode the bike is insane. How about opinions from those who have actually been on the bike? More reviews (Status 1 is more difficult to find reviews of, sorry):

"The rear end doesn't feel quite as stiff as the Demo, but I never noticed it wiggle or otherwise behave badly."
Specialized Unveils Status DH Mountain Bike | Bicycling Magazine

"Despite the great performance of the rear suspension, the Status's ride was hampered by a lack of rear-end stiffness. This manifested itself in a sensation best described as a 'wiggle' that was most apparent in high-speed G-outs, big-drop bottom-outs and rock gardens that try to twist the wheels out of plane and off the bike. It seemed to come from either the rear dropout or the rear wheel, but we were unable to confirm the exact source during our limited test period."
Specialized Status 2 Review - BikeRadar

As more reviewers and riders get on them I suspect we'll get a lot more feedback on the bike(s).


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

recitio said:


> Frameset alone is too expensive... Only a good deal as complete bike imo. Great frames can be had cheap.
> 
> Or if you can sell components off the bike.


 You'd barely get a nickle for the parts from a Status on the open market. No one wants a Domain dual crown or the low grade components Specialized spec there low level bikes with.



afp3 said:


> Bottom line. I know the status is a 135 but it should be a little more stout than the Enduro Comp? I know the components on the status 1 are not the greatest but it seems like a good buy that could be upgraded as the months go on?


You just have Specialized on the brain. A QR on a DH rig does not fit. It's your money, if you want to throw it away for the name on the side of the frame, that's your prerogative. search the forum, I've already run over this ground with the Status.
Specialized Status 2 Review - BikeRadar


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Status doesn't have QR axle.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> Just because something has a certain width axle does not mean that it is more or less stiff by automatic default. The e-speculation is getting pretty deep in here; how many of you worried about stiffness have ever seen the bike let alone ride one? How many of you have ever compared the stiffness between any two bikes at all?


its not the stiffness for me, its the old standard. even cheaper bikes are moving toward a through axle, especially the big brands. to me a qr rear end just seems a bit lazy, if you are going to design a new frame at least intergrate new technology.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

recitio said:


> Status doesn't have QR axle.


This is hopeless. A thru bolt function the same as a QR it just has a nut on each end. You need to learn the difference between a thru axle and thru bolt, then a QR dropout and a thru axle dropout and then it will start to click.


----------



## afp3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Drth Vadr said:


> This is hopeless. A thru bolt function the same as a QR it just has a nut on each end. You need to learn the difference between a thru axle and thru bolt, then a QR dropout and a thru axle dropout and then it will start to click.


Sounds like you need to hold a class on this. Unfortunately not everyone understands. Be patient.

I had no idea this thread would end up like this by just asking if anyone has a Status 1 they can shed some light on.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

I think Drth and I could both gain from being more respectful in tone. 

Beers on me if I ever see you on the trails.

Drth, check your PMs inbox on 1/15/12


----------



## afp3 (Jun 11, 2010)

recitio said:


> I think Drth and I could both gain from being more respectful in tone.
> 
> Beers on me if I ever see you on the trails.
> 
> Drth, check your PMs inbox on 1/15/12


Sounds good man. I'm always down for a good ride and a cold one afterwards.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Enduro4710 (Jan 6, 2012)

afp3 said:


> I currently ride a 2011 Enduro comp. I'm seriously thinking of looking at something a little more sturdy / Burly. I have been looking at the SX trail and now looking at the status 1.
> They seem to be about the same weight, same suspension. I haven't really been able to find much about the status 1 as far as reviews go so if someone has one that can tell me how it rides, handles, does it pedal at all or is it strictly DH I would appreciate it. I like the price point of the bike that is why I am leaning a little more towards that than the SX.


Hey man if i was you i would save some money and not go for either the Status or the SX Trail... I work in a shop that sells Specialized and have had the privilege of riding the Enduro Evo line up, the SX Trail and the Status (as well as owning a 2012 Enduro Comp myself), so i just want to give my 2 cents.

With the new Status 1 it is strictly a DH bike designed for park use, making it a really hard bike to climb on. The SX Trail is also a great bike but don't let the name fool you, despite having "trail" in it this is not a trail bike... But more of a freeride/park bike too. However this being said it does have a small amount of climbing ability but is not the easiest either. 
In my opinion if I was you, i would spend the money on buying a fox 180 float/talas/vanilla, putting it on your Enduro and just spacing it down 10mm to 170mm travel. After riding the Enduro Evo line i found that the extra 10mm at the front is all you need to push the bike further, the angles are slightly slacker than a regular Enduro but it still has awesome climbing capabilities.

All this being said the SX and the Status are both great bikes too!! It's just upto you on what you decide to buy. Hope this helps


----------



## afp3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Enduro4710 said:


> Hey man if i was you i would save some money and not go for either the Status or the SX Trail... I work in a shop that sells Specialized and have had the privilege of riding the Enduro Evo line up, the SX Trail and the Status (as well as owning a 2012 Enduro Comp myself), so i just want to give my 2 cents.
> 
> With the new Status 1 it is strictly a DH bike designed for park use, making it a really hard bike to climb on. The SX Trail is also a great bike but don't let the name fool you, despite having "trail" in it this is not a trail bike... But more of a freeride/park bike too. However this being said it does have a small amount of climbing ability but is not the easiest either.
> In my opinion if I was you, i would spend the money on buying a fox 180 float/talas/vanilla, putting it on your Enduro and just spacing it down 10mm to 170mm travel. After riding the Enduro Evo line i found that the extra 10mm at the front is all you need to push the bike further, the angles are slightly slacker than a regular Enduro but it still has awesome climbing capabilities.
> ...


Thanks for your honest answer Enduro. I have been putting more thought actually into this and I think overall I am going to stick with the Enduro and keep building it to my liking. I believe the frame is a good base so I will just go from there. I have read all the comments and appreciate them. I have a good idea what I want to do it obviously now comes down to $$$. Anyways as I build I will post pics and info.
Thanks!!


----------



## Enduro4710 (Jan 6, 2012)

afp3 said:


> Thanks for your honest answer Enduro. I have been putting more thought actually into this and I think overall I am going to stick with the Enduro and keep building it to my liking. I believe the frame is a good base so I will just go from there. I have read all the comments and appreciate them. I have a good idea what I want to do it obviously now comes down to $$$. Anyways as I build I will post pics and info.
> Thanks!!


No worries mate , good luck!! I'll be interested to see what you do with it!!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

afp3 said:


> Thanks for your honest answer Enduro. I have been putting more thought actually into this and I think overall I am going to stick with the Enduro and keep building it to my liking. I believe the frame is a good base so I will just go from there. I have read all the comments and appreciate them. I have a good idea what I want to do it obviously now comes down to $$$. Anyways as I build I will post pics and info.
> Thanks!!


Although admittedly I have no experience riding an SX, this is probably the approach I'd take. The frame geometry on the SX isn't much different, if any, from the Enduro. It is a little heavier,and looks like it comes with a little more freeride-oriented parts spec (180mm fork, coil shock, etc), but I can't see that it would be that much of an upgrade over an Enduro, especially w/ comparable parts. I certainly wouldn't imagine that you'd get the SX and be blown away by the improvement over the Enduro.

I guess what I'm saying is, if you were starting from scratch and knew you wanted to do ride more on the freeride/park side, the SX is probably where you'd want to start. But if you already have the Enduro, I'd stick with it unless you're going full DH bike, ie, Demo.


----------



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got a 2012 SXT, couldn't be more stoked on. I've ridden XC, downhill, and freeride jumps on the short time I've had it. Handles everything thing perfectly, confidence inspiring downhill, flying freeride, and great pedeler. One thing to learn toward on the SX is that it is a 2x10 drivetrain and a higher spec. It is not the fastest ride up the hill, but as you said you could care less about that. You couldnt go wrong either way.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Update on the Status I components::

I've thus far put 114 miles of 100% steep technical singletrack on the Status' stock Elixir1 brakes. Have had to bleed the rear brake once, at around 75mi or so. Hot weather (80s+) the last two days has caused/contributed to front brake fading to uselessness mid ride. Put a fresh bleed on the front and it seems to be fine now. Rear brake still working well one on bleed.

Am quite concerned that there was little to no warning before the front brake went. Faded from "normal" to zero in about 200 yards.

Hope to get another ride or two on stock brakes before they are replaced by Saints mid week. Everything else is holding up well... not many stock components left...

Definitely do not experience any "looseness" in the rear axle. If I were, that would be quite alarming... I ensure all bolts are solid before each ride, though, which likely helps quite a bit with this particular item.

Overall component experience:

Saddle: Good
Seat stem: Good
Seat stem clamp: Junk, replaced
Grips: "Okay," could use replacement @ 100mi
Bar: Good
Headset: Replaced day one (Chris King)
Fork: Replaced day one (888)
Shock: Replaced day one (DHX)
Tires: Good (stock 2.3 Butcher is same width as current 2.5 Minion, as measured by my own digital calipers)
Derailleur: No problems, not the smoothest
Drivetrain: No problems, not the smoothest
Brakes: See above
Pedals: Replaced day one (Crampons)

To do:

-Install Saint brakes
-Install Angle Set


----------



## nightnerd (Mar 5, 2007)

recitio said:


> Update on the Status I components::
> 
> I've thus far put 114 miles of 100% steep technical singletrack on the Status' stock Elixir1 brakes. Have had to bleed the rear brake once, at around 75mi or so. Hot weather (80s+) the last two days has caused/contributed to front brake fading to uselessness mid ride. Put a fresh bleed on the front and it seems to be fine now. Rear brake still working well one on bleed.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great build so far. I would love to see pictures of your bike as it is now!


----------



## hikerguy98 (Sep 19, 2008)

Your going to slacken the ha even more?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

recitio said:


> Am quite concerned that there was little to no warning before the front brake went. Faded from "normal" to zero in about 200 yards.


I wouldn't jump to new brakes just yet, Avid is notoriously bad at supplying good bleeds out of the factory. Wether it's from Avid or a manufacturer, I've found that nearly all Avids could benefit from a bleed.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

hikerguy98 said:


> Your going to slacken the ha even more?


It's a 64.5 in stock (current) form... intend to give 63 a try for a while. I've heard good things


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> I wouldn't jump to new brakes just yet, Avid is notoriously bad at supplying good bleeds out of the factory. Wether it's from Avid or a manufacturer, I've found that nearly all Avids could benefit from a bleed.


Yes, I'm familiar with the reputation for horrible factory bleeds from Avid - may keep the Elixirs on a while longer and see how they hold up.

Am not a huge fan of the "grabbiness" that my M6's Saints exhibit, but their reliability is second to none in my (limited) experience. May try to tune out the grab a bit by switching rotors and pads... Am used to sensitive moto brakes, but some Saint setups are pretty obscene... Have rather gotten used to the forgiving nature of the Elixirs, and am still able to lock them up when needed.

All that said, I do already have the Saints coming in the mail


----------



## hikerguy98 (Sep 19, 2008)

i'm looking into a replacement for my 08 big hit and this looks like an good option. My question for recitio is why didnt you go with a demo? by the time you've done the upgrades your around the same price. So im figuring that price wasnt an issue so what was the reason the the status ? if you dont mind. thanks


----------

